
Ask HN: How might I blacklist code from running on WSL? - rolph
How might one prevent thier code from running on WSL. Idont want any GNU based code i develop, to run on WSL or any windows10 based system.
======
scarface74
Isn’t that kind of hypocritical? The GPL3 came out because of the
“tivoization” of open source code where theoretically you could see the code
and modify it but you couldn’t run it on the device that it was meant for.

How is it any different that you want to release “free” software and not let
the user run it where they desire?

------
jepler
[https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/423](https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/423)

~~~
rolph
thank you very much! embrace extend extinguish must stop. the vague
possibility of windows creating de facto, 2 flavours of GNU software is
something to head off. if anyone and everyone can run any GNU code, on a win10
system, the corpse of linux on desktop will be laid out in state.

I might also add the link provided, points to some discussion that illuminates
my concerns, namely the reduced functionality of the WSL environment.

------
rolph
it is but i want to write code that will run on a linux system but not run on
a WSL or any other type of system that is a "fake" linux installed on
something else that is not linux. Is this physically possible, impossible or
simply non trivial.

I would add, that win10 is not FOSS and breaks FOSS GPL3 considerations so i
am not interested in developing FOSS for microsoft by fiat.

~~~
scarface74
So if I run Linux software on a Linux VM hosted on Azure where the servers
themselves run a modified version of Windows Server 2008, is that also
unacceptable? What if I run a Linux VM on VMWare running on Windows? Since it
is open source, what if I just take your code, fork it, take out the checks
for WSL and release my version that does work on WSL?

~~~
rolph
If you modify code i have written then its your code not mine. In particular
im interested in ensuring my code has actual access to the platform, instead
of a sandbox or subsystem that pretends to be linux, this is for security
reasons as well as the desire to provide a true linux UX when running a GNU
software, rather than the truncated linux experience that WSL delivers. I also
think GNU writen to avoid lowlevel calls or network functions is a reduced
functionality that can pollute linux distros and gits, unless clearly marked
as a WSL app.

